# Cast Iron Laundry Stove ???'s



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying This Cast Iron Stove. I'ts a Little Joe #28 made in Columbus Ohio. I'm going to build a shed/workshop/studio at the Georgia Homestead soon and want to put in a wood burning stove. This just came in from an estate sale at an antiques shop that I visit. I't like brand new. I'ts never been used or hooked up. All the oringial accessories come with it. It was out of a old farmhouse in central Florida and was used as decoration in the kitchen. It is perfect. Looks like it just came off the factory floor. Doesn't even have any dust. Questions are. Not much on the internet about it. Everything says that it's a coal stove. Can I burn wood? If my building has a crawspace what type of hearth would I need to have built, I would like the hearth to be about 8 or 10 inches high to raise the stove up some. The stove is 150 bucks. Below is a photo of one like it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

I have one like yours. Not sure if its the same brand. It was hooked up in the kitchen of an old (110 yo) farmhouse I use to own before I moved here 35 years ago. At that time I did burn wood in it to heat my kitchen and it worked fine. Took it with me and put it in the barn, in storage, where it still is.

Bill


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

You can burn coal or wood either one. 

So you want to jack the stove up a bit. I have seen some folks use 4 cement blocks with a small porcelain table top on top of the 4 blocks. Set the blocks with the open sides up and down so that the opening does not show, and place the table top on the blocks, making a small table with blocks for the legs. 

One person I know used a side panel from an old clothes dryer. Most any kind of metal would work as long as it is sturdy enough to hold the stove up.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

It looks like it would be a pain to me to load. How do you put wood in? Through the eye? Do you want a stove primarily for heat? If so, i would look for a smaller round oak pot belly.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute stove!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If I remember right there is a little flipper door in the front on the top. It won`t take big pieces of wood, but if it was made to burn coal, coal will burn longer and you could put a small shovel of coal in it and will burn longer than wood. I think if your only using it to heat a small shop area you will get along fine. Enjoy it. > Marc


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Coal stoves have a different grate in them. Put coal in a stove with wood grates and they will soon burn/melt out.:flame: Mike


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Parents had one like this in their cottage on the bay in Maryland years ago. I think we might have used it twice. One time we went in the winter in January..now this is Maryland..and how "really" cold does it get..( I know..it does get cold).and I thought we would freeze to death. I don't think it would give much heat..but would cook a little food on top. You can use wood if it is for coal..but you can't use coal if only made for wood..no grates then. Have you looked at Harbor Freight ? Most of their things are from China but for occasional use.. it would be OK.. Before putting it into you house you might want to use it outside first in case it needs to burn some of the paint off of it..if painted. Looks like a cute stove..and the price is good too. Good LUck..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Remember this is a "cook" stove and not necessarily a "heating" stove. It would normally be fed small pieces of kindling-size firewood to quickly heat up a meal or make coffee. Typically, the fire would last approximately an hour and then allowed to go out.


----------



## Sudschick (Mar 19, 2011)

Love your little stove. I'd love to have one like it for my barn. I have a small kitchen wood stove. I use it more than my 2 electric stoves in the winter time. The wood box is only the size of a standard shoe box, but for us it's perfect. It is the only source of heat we have for our 3 bedroom home. There is alwazys something simmering on the top, and the oven bakes GREAT bread. BTW, I have a kettle exactly like that one!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Burning wood in a coal stove is no problem, but the other way around is.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Little Joe stove identical to this one, only I keep it for decoration. The previous owner burned something in it, I think it must have been coal because of all the sticky black soot inside.

These stoves were made to heat up water for laundry, so the housekeeper didn't have to heat up the whole house with the big stove just to do laundry. So, this would be for a brief fire, not really for a substantial heat source during winter.

I'm curious. What all came with your stove? Mine just came with a lid handle.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i refer to these as "chunk" stoves because you can burn smaller chunks in them really well. softball sized pieces fed from the top would work great. i think this would be ideal for a shed where there is no need to hold a lot of fire for a long period of time.


----------

